

Google Earth Engine - o0-0o
https://earthengine.google.org/#intro

======
spindritf
_The Google Earth Plugin is currently only available on Windows and Mac OS X
10.6+._

Pity. Can I use Google Earth proper somehow?

~~~
pllbnk
You can download full Google Earth desktop application for Linux. That's the
best way to use it on any platform in my opinion.

------
leeoniya
does anyone else dislike the whole WebGL experience that google is using for
maps, earth and also this. the performance is just laggy and terrible...in all
browsers. i've switched back to classic maps and it loads instantly, zooms
instantly and is overall a superior 2d experience.

~~~
_wmd
Not to mention the optimized-for-touch experience, where a single click (or
too short a drag) is sufficient to clear your search result. Or the over-
abundance of context-sensitive animations and popups that jump around. Since
the redesign, I still have no clue where they moved the permalink button.

It's not even a case of "I'm a techie, therefore I hate (it|change in
general)", regular consumers uniformly say the same thing.

~~~
Nullabillity
Looks like your URL now constantly changes to your permalink automatically.

~~~
thrownaway2424
Yes, it does. Which also means that if an errant click or touch blows away
your search result, just use the back button.

------
hellbanner
So.. is this why Google was working with GIS data?

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8459996](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8459996)

------
mohamedattahri
Funny how the copyright of this page dates back to 2012.

------
qwertzuiopasd
a nice n.y.d. service (not yet deprecated)

~~~
hellbanner
You were downvoted but this is a valid comment on Google's services -- they
don't publicise their maintenance plan.

